# F150 A/c compressor



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2011)

just got a quote on a new a/c compressor for my 2002 f150 - my question can i still drive it the rest of weekend without damaging any further - i originally took it in because of the loud rattle under the hood - just drove it back from the estimate location and without a/c on the rattle was almost eliminated


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

The answer is 'maybe'. Sounds like the pulley bearing is toast. When the a/c kicks in the magnetic clutch pulls the clutch plate onto the pulley hub (holds it in place taking load off the bearing). When the bearing goes completely, it'll throw the belt. Sometimes cheaper just to replace the 3-piece clutch than the whole compressor (I do that alot). If cost is a factor an AC bypass pulley is available. Take the compressor off and bolt the pulley in. There MUST be a pulley there for the belt to go around if it's a V8.


----------

